# CO2 tubing



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

What is the best tubing for a co2 set-up? I know I've read it before here but could not find the right thread. Many e-bay sellers advertise air-line tubing as co2 safe.....not sure.
Thanks


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

CO2 permeation is not a problem, airline is OK.


----------



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

I use the tubing sold by Aquatek of California. Its designed for CO2.


----------



## Hobert (Dec 31, 2014)

Technical Resource Library from Cole-Parmer


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

CO2 can make airline tubing go brittle, crack, and leak (over a long period). I bought 20' of black tubing from Amazon (AquaTek, I believe) for about $5. Worth the money, IMO.


----------

